# For Arts Sake! A few pictures from the Montreal Museum of Fine Arts



## The Dude

These pictures are from the Museum of Fine Arts in Montréal. I visited it twice last weekend and once yesterday, entrance is free of charge all Fall.

I updated all the missing info and added a few more pictures.

I couldn't take pictures at the Museum of Modern Art which I visited last Saturday ... but I am going back today, for only $10 you get free admission all year, plus they have better exhibits for my taste in art, I really love and appreciate contemporary Arts more.

Hope you enjoy this little tour :smile:

They have quite a lot of items on display but... There is no real coherence, no explanations on the paintings and exhibits - just where it is from who painted it, the tittle of the work if any and the period.

Just a visual feast to end the week :biggrin:



















Richard Wilson
Penegoes, Wales 1714-Llanberis 1782
"The White Monk"
About 1770










Giovanni Battista Tiepolo
Venice 1696 - Madrid 1770
"Apelles Painting the Portrait of Campaspe"
About 1725 - 1726

According to the story in Pliny's "Natural History", Apelles, the most famous painter of Ancient Greece, fell in love with Campaspe, the favourite of Alexandre The Great, while painting her portrait. In homage, Alexandre gave Campaspe to the artist: During the renaissance, this story became an occasion for painters to praise the nobility of their art - and their patrons. Tiepolo depicts himself as Apelles, and his wife. Cecilia (Sister of the Venetian painters Gian Antonio and Francesco Guardi), as Campespe. Their servant, Ali watches from the far right. One of the two paintings in the background illustrates "Moses and the Brazen Serpent" the details Apelles is shown applying to the canvas has been selected with poignant wit.










Octave Tasseart
Paris 1800-1874
"The Temptation of Saint Hilarion" 
About 1857










This one is by William Bouguereau 
La Rochelle 1825
"Crown of Flowers"




























Jacques Sablet Lejeune
Morges, Switzerland 1749 - Paris 1803
"Family Portrait in Front of a Harbour" 
1800










Jusepe de Ribera
Jativa, Spain 1588 - Naples 1652
"St-Joseph" about 1635










Jean-Joseph Taillason
Bordeaux 1745 - Paris 1809
"Saint Mary Madgdelene in the Desert"
1784










Jacob Van Ruisdel
Haarlem 1628/29 - Haarlem 1682
"The Bleaching Grounds near Haarlem"
About 1670










Pascal Dagnan-Bouveret
Paris 1852 - Quincey 1929
"The Pardon, Brittany"
1888



















James Tissot
Nantes 1836 - Buillon 1902
"Octobre"
1877










Leonaert Bramer
Delft 1596 - Delft 1674
"Salomon Praying in the Temple"
About 1645










Pieter Van Mol
Antwerp 1599 - Paris 1650
"The Deposition"
About 1630










Alexandre Evariste Fragonard
Grasse 1780 - Paris 1850
"Francis I in Benvenuto Cellini's Studio" 1820-1830










N.L. Peslier
Active in Holland 1659-1661
"Vanitas Still Life" 1660










Francesco Guardi
Venice 1712 - Venice 1793
"Storm at Sea"










Charles Meynier
Paris 1768-1832
"Milo of Croton, Attempting to test his strength is caught and devoured by a Lion" Allegory of Pride and Vanity



















Nicolas Andre Monsiau
Paris 1754-1755 - Paris 1837
"Ulysses, After returning to his palace and slaying Penelope's suitors, orders the women to remove the bodies." 1791










Luigi Loir
Gorit 1845 - Paris 1916
"The Point-du-Jour at Auteuil: Dusk"
1883










Hiram Powers
Woodstock, United-States 1805 - Florence 1873
"Prosepine" 
About 1873



















Francois Joseph Bosio
Monaco 1769 - Paris 1845
"The Nymph Salmacis"
1826










The masks traditionally made by the Yaka and their neighbours the zombo are highly ornamented, rich in bright colours and powerfully expressive. Each kind of mask had its own part to play: the primary function of the ndeemba ceremonial mask was to celebrate the newly acquired status of the initiates when they returned to their village.



















Figure: Nkisi
Democratic Republic of the Congo, Eastern Kasai.
Songye, 19th Century


----------



## AndyC

Very nice Dude.
The old stuff is still the best. I like to know what I'm looking at not have to guess.
Thanks for sharing
Andy


----------



## SnapIT

Wonderful series Dude! I can't help but admire the ability to frame up such large images. 
Great work.


----------



## GJ

Wonderful Dude, thanks a lot for sharing...:-!


----------



## seikomatic

always amazed!


----------

